# Remote booking on Instantcake 6.2 DirecTivo



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

I have an Hughes Hdvr2 DirecTivo that has been upgraded through DVRupgrade with Instantcake 6.2. Will the forthcoming remote booking work with this upgrade or will I have to revert back to the previous software. If so how do I revert back using the same hard drive? The upgrade was done on a new larger hard drive. I still have the old smaller hard drive with the old software in storage somewhere.

Thanks
Kenny


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

My understanding is there will be a new software upgrade from tivo/directv to activate remote booking for the tivo units. As long as your tivo can accept the software upgrade you should be o.k.. You might want to get more info on this at tivocommunity.com



iamjemhadar said:


> I have an Hughes Hdvr2 DirecTivo that has been upgraded through DVRupgrade with Instantcake 6.2. Will the forthcoming remote booking work with this upgrade or will I have to revert back to the previous software. If so how do I revert back using the same hard drive? The upgrade was done on a new larger hard drive. I still have the old smaller hard drive with the old software in storage somewhere.
> 
> Thanks
> Kenny


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Or just use the Zipper to hack it and then use the module TivoWebPlus! Been remoting booking for years 

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

markman07 said:


> Or just use the Zipper to hack it and then use the module TivoWebPlus! Been remoting booking for years
> 
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929


I guess I didn't fully explain myself. I have the TivoWebPlus on my PC and PTVnet installed on the DirecTivo, but didn't know about the remote booking at gotomydvr site. Thanks for the link. I'm going to try that remote booking site and see if I like it.


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

Remote booking via gotomydvr.com works great I love it:allthumbs . Thanks again.

Kenny


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

iamjemhadar said:


> Remote booking via gotomydvr.com works great I love it:allthumbs . Thanks again.
> 
> Kenny


Does it use the same interface that ptvnet installed? or different. I've been vnc'ing into the pc and did not open up the port to the tivo on my router.

Also has anyone used version 2.0 of the TivoWebPlus instead of the v1.3 that came with ptvnet?


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

Frostwolf said:


> Does it use the same interface that ptvnet installed? or different. I've been vnc'ing into the pc and did not open up the port to the tivo on my router.
> 
> Also has anyone used version 2.0 of the TivoWebPlus instead of the v1.3 that came with ptvnet?


Yes it uses the same interface as the TivoWebPlus.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

iamjemhadar said:


> Yes it uses the same interface as the TivoWebPlus.


Ok thanks, I'll look into it more.


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

Frostwolf said:


> Also has anyone used version 2.0 of the TivoWebPlus instead of the v1.3 that came with ptvnet?


Just upgraded to TivoWebPlus 2.0 :biggthump The new interface is significantly faster. http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

iamjemhadar said:


> Just upgraded to TivoWebPlus 2.0 :biggthump The new interface is significantly faster. http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus
> 
> View attachment 12076


Any new features? How hard was it to upgrade, I'm not exactly a linux person, and text commands are not my favorite. I can ftp and telnet without a problem, editiing with vi I've done ( didnt' get elseed to work right though ) I'm using tytool10v4 right now to transfer a file, seems to be doing ok. So I'd be ok with the upgrade if I know I've got good instructions to follow. Are the ones on the page you linked the ones you used? and which set did you use if so.

I did setup my gotomydvr page, it was really easy, since it uses port 80 already.


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

Frostwolf said:


> Any new features? How hard was it to upgrade, I'm not exactly a linux person, and text commands are not my favorite. I can ftp and telnet without a problem, editiing with vi I've done ( didnt' get elseed to work right though ) I'm using tytool10v4 right now to transfer a file, seems to be doing ok. So I'd be ok with the upgrade if I know I've got good instructions to follow. Are the ones on the page you linked the ones you used? and which set did you use if so.
> 
> I did setup my gotomydvr page, it was really easy, since it uses port 80 already.


I'm also not a linux person but it was relatively easy to install. If you have no problem using ftp then it should be a piece of cake to install. There are instructions on that link I posted. Just follow it as written, I did and had no problem. I'm not sure if there was any new features added, the interface has been upgraded with pulldown menus though.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

iamjemhadar said:


> I'm also not a linux person but it was relatively easy to install. If you have no problem using ftp then it should be a piece of cake to install. There are instructions on that link I posted. Just follow it as written, I did and had no problem. I'm not sure if there was any new features added, the interface has been upgraded with pulldown menus though.


Well it list two ways, First says "use the "Update" facility found within the "more..." menu." I can't find this.

The other was an update from tivoweb, But I'm using tivowebplus 1.3.1

did you have a update option? I think I found the update module, it looks to be renamed as to not be useable. I'm going to try and reactivate it.

screenshot of more menu below

Update:
Ok after some digging I found the file update.itcl.bak int the ptvupgrade/TivoWebPlus/ folder, I had to ftp it to my pc then rename it (remove the .bak >update.itcl), then send it back to the tivo and set the file attributes to 755. Then after a reboot I now have the update option, I will try upgrading tommorrow as it is recording now. After that I'm looking into the Hackman module for TivoWebPlus.


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

Frostwolf said:


> Well it list two ways, First says "use the "Update" facility found within the "more..." menu." I can't find this.
> 
> The other was an update from tivoweb, But I'm using tivowebplus 1.3.1
> 
> ...


That's interesting...I didn't use the update option as I didn't have it also. All I did was ftp the tivowebplus2.0 file to the var/hack directory and decompressed the file and ran the tivoweb.


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

Frostwolf said:


> ....After that I'm looking into the Hackman module for TivoWebPlus.


So what is this Hackman module suppose to do?


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

iamjemhadar said:


> So what is this Hackman module suppose to do?


Hackman features

* Starts and stops hacks in real time
* Creates rc.sysinit.author files to simplify setting hacks to start when TiVo boots. One click and a hack is either added or removed from the startup sequence.
* Can manage other start-up files such as hacks_callfromrcsysinit
* Provides information about multiple start-ups and command conflicts
* Executes backdoor commands such as setting 30-second skip
* Sends backdoor commands to the TiVo at boottime
* Provides a TivoWeb interface to execute xPlusz commands
* Can switch between TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus on the fly
* Provides means to set root directory read-only or read-write
* Sets startup parameters for EndPad, EndPadPlus, YAC and elseed
* Support provided for TiVoVBI (closed-caption display)
* Provides protection against reboot cycling caused by corrupted guide data
* Remote reboot capabilities
* Remotely executes bash command lines
* Auto-configures itself -- no .cfg file to mess with!
* A preference screen provides flexibility -- for example, password protection is optional, as is display of backdoor commands, bufferhacks, and the display of boot load items.
* Set internal TiVo time and date -- helpful for an unsubbed Series 1 being used as a VCR
* Copy active partitions to inactive partitions and flip, if needed
* Customize the banner to say "Living Room" or "Bedroom" instead of "TivoWebPlus"
* Adjust the time zone setting to allow for new DST start and end dates
* On-line help
* In development since 2004
* Successfully tested on all TiVo models.

http://www.tivohackman.com/

Hack Manager

I upgraded tivowebplus, But my screens don't seem to look right, all themes except the default do look right. Dunno

Since this posting, I did the Hackman Thing, Now I can't get TivoWebPlus running. Looks Like I'll reinstall TivoWebPlus again.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

Frostwolf said:


> I did the Hackman Thing, Now I can't get TivoWebPlus running. Looks Like I'll reinstall TivoWebPlus again.


Ok, Hackman is looking in another directory for the tivowebplus install, and does not work correctly in the ptvnets setup. I did get it running, and have decided to leave it without Hackman for now. My Menus work now at least.


----------

